# Spot Injection Techniques



## ZECH (Jul 3, 2006)

Spot Injection Techniques
By: Sldgehmr

I have noticed that there are a lot of posts about site injections that lack important information. After reading them and talking with a couple friends on this subject, I decided that an article might help to clear up a few things. Some common questions are: What gauge needle should on use on which muscle? How many mls should I start with? What areas can I shoot?, What do I do if I hit a vein? You might notice that some of the things that I say will be different then the advice you get from others. This won't be first time that I don't agree with the other experts and I am sure it isn't the last. I am not claiming that they are wrong and I am always right, but I do have a lot of experience when it comes to spot injections. I would like to share with you the techniques that I have used.

Sterility should be your first concern because you don???t want to get an infection or an abscess. Most people feel hitting a nerve or a vein is the first thing to worry about, it isn???t. Although I will discuss what to do if you hit a vein or a nerve later, if you get an infection or abscess you need to see your doctor and get it drained, go on a course of antibiotics and depending on the size of the abscess get it drained and possibly cut off. You definitely don???t want an oozing lump of infection on top of your bicep. There are different procedures to use depending if you use a single dose amp or a multi-dose vial, I will discuss both of them. All amps of steroids contain some amount of benzyl alcohol (BA) to help keep the product free of most of bacteria; this doesn???t mean that they are all sterile. Mexican steroids usually contain less BA and have more bacteria so don???t assume your oil is perfectly clean. 

*Always make sure your hands are clean before you do any injecting as well as making sure you have all of your needles and alcohol swabs ready before you start.

Multi-use amp: First you will want to hold your amp under warm water from the sink, this helps kill some surface bacteria as well as heating the oil slightly which will make drawing it and shooting it much easier. You only want it to be warm water if the water is too hot you can actually burn your muscle if you inject oil that is too hot. Then you use rubbing alcohol or isopropyl alcohol to clean the rubber stopper of the amp. Then using a 16g x 1.5 inch needle draw the amount of oil you are going to be injecting into the syringe. Now take the 16g needle off and switch to your shooting needle, the size will depend on what part you will be injecting into.

Single dose amp: These need to be cracked open, you can use an actual amp saw to score the top neck of the amp and then crack it off, the best way that I have found is use the top of a pen cap, place the pen cap over the top of the amp and snap it off. Using the same technique as above you will use a 16g needle and then switch to your shooting needle.

Ok, now the oil is in the syringe, you have your shooting needle on and you are ready to shoot, we will start with:

Traps: Use 23g x 1.5???needles. Start with 1.5cc work up to 3.5cc When shooting into the traps you need to be careful of the veins and nerves that run up the side of the neck to the head, also starting with to much oil in this spot can cause a lot of neck pain. So start small and work your way up as you will with all of these injections. Start with 1.5 cc per Trap. When site injecting whether its for growth or swelling (there is no real scientific evidence that site injecting causes actual growth of the muscle tissue, although I feel it does and my triceps have defiantly gotten bigger since I started site injecting.) you need to keep balance between the right muscle and the left muscle, so make sure the amounts injected is even to both sides. When looking in a mirror you want to inject mid way on your trap between your shoulder and your neck, and slightly to the back side of your body. When you inject, I go slow, I know a lot of people suggest going fast, it seems that most people tense too much when shooting so by going slowly you don???t tense and there is less bruising to the area. After breaking the skin and slowly pushing the needle in all the way, you pull back on the plunger to aspirate, you don???t need to pull all the way back till you have bubbles floating in the oil, you only need to have a slight vacuum. If there is a slight vacuum or a bubble you are ok, if you hit a vein blood will come into the syringe, it???s not a big deal pull the needle out and move to another spot. If you hit a nerve it feels like a tingle and you will see the nerve make the muscle twitch, it???s uncomfortable so just pull the needle out and again start in another spot. Don???t mistake the twitch of a muscle because you aren???t relaxing. You need to keep your muscles relaxed when you site inject especially if it is a new spot for you. Now slowly inject the oil into the trap, do a 1/4cc at a time then wait a few seconds and continue till it is all in. Now when pulling the needle out pull ¼ of it out wait a few seconds twist slightly and then pull another ¼ out wait a few seconds and continue till it is completely pulled out. By waiting a few seconds you give the oil a chance to fill the space of the needle and you should minimize the amount of oil or blood that will leak out of the injection site. This will be the same procedure for all muscle groups.

Deltoids: 
25g x 1??? or 23g x 1??? Start with 1cc work up to 2.5cc. All three heads of the delts can be injected into, although you will need help for the rear delt, the side and front delt shouldn???t be a problem. When injecting into the front delt you need to be careful of the main vein that runs up the center of the arm from the bicep. You should be able to feel around on the delt and when you hit the vein you should actually see it pulse under the skin, obviously you want to be either to the right or left of the vein. Again follow the same procedure as above and pierce the skin slowly and push the needle in slowly, you shouldn???t hit any nerves but like I said the vein is possible so just take things slowly. For the side head there aren???t any surface veins to worry about, but you can inject two different ways, straight into the side of the head and down from the top. If you inject down from the top it looks more natural as the oil will push the muscle up, in from the side makes the side head actually stand out. Follow the same procedure for injecting.

Biceps:
25g x 1???, 25g x 5/8???, 23g x 1??? Start with 1 cc work up to 2cc. The two heads of the biceps can be used although it is easier to shoot into the inside head, the procedure is slightly different for the bicep. What you do is flex and mark the spot of the peak of the bicep, now straighten your arm and relax the muscle, where you marked it is where you inject just to the inside or the outside of the main vein. Although it looks like you are injecting to high on the muscle you aren???t, you want to inject deep enough though to push the head of the muscle up not have the oil sit on the top of the muscle, which will look like a lump instead of a bigger muscle.

Triceps:
25g x 1???, 25g x 5/8???, 23g x 1??? Start with 1 cc work up to 2 cc. Even though there are 3 heads of the triceps you will only be injecting into 2 of them, the inner and outer head, not the head nearest the elbow. For the outer head you can use the 5/8 inch needle, again you will want to flex the tricep and inject in the thickest part of the head, shooting when relaxed of course. For the back head you can inject in two different spots, the thick area where the arm touches the side of the lats or the upper most part of the tricep. For the back part you need to be careful of the nerves and veins that run through this area of the arm, again injecting slowly does help here. When going into the top part you will be on a slight angle and injecting actually behind the head, this will help give a more dramatic look as well as extra shape.

Chest:
23g x 1???, 25g x 1??? Start with 1cc work up to 3 cc. The chest can be a very scary area to inject into especially with all of the horror stories of Milos Sarcev almost dying from injecting Synthol into his chest. There are 3 main areas that can be injected into the chest, the upper pecs which are injected on an angle, the middle pecs which are injected straight into and the side of the chest. The upper and middle chest shots give more thickness to the pecs, while the side injection gives more width. For the upper chest shot the needle goes in on an angle, almost like you are saying the pledge of allegiance, for this shot I use the 25g x 1??? needle, you need to go in deep enough to get the oil in the muscle but not so deep that you are near any veins. For the middle shot you can use either needle, it will go in the direct middle of the chest, straight in. These shots do take some practice and of course you still need to follow all outlined directions and of course stay relaxed. 

Forearms:
insulin needle. ¼-1/2 cc. For the forearm shots, I know you can use oil but I would suggest only using small amounts of either kynoselen or PGF2a, only because the muscle area is very small and you don???t want lumpy forearms. Since PGF2a and Kyno are both a thinner liquid much like insulin, it doesn???t require a bigger needle to be injected and the forearms are very sensitive so the smaller the better when it comes to these injections. You need to be careful of all of the veins that are running through your forearms, so having them pumped will make this a much easier process. There really is only 2 spots you can inject as far as I am concerned, either the top or the bottom of the forearm. Either spot requires you to be careful and slow going.


Sldgehmr
www.DesignerSupps.com


----------

